
IBM Watson in Setback for Artificial Intelligence in Medicine - wslh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2017/02/19/md-anderson-benches-ibm-watson-in-setback-for-artificial-intelligence-in-medicine/
======
CarolineW
The consensus seems to be that failure was inevitable given the mis-management
and non-understanding of the entire project. Stake-holders not on board, no
decent data to work on, requirements changes, and more.

There was some discussion 5 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683360)
(9 comments)

And just _so_ many other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13699403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13699403)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13693523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13693523)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683910)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13731098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13731098)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13695799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13695799)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13694788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13694788)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13689483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13689483)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13687982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13687982)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13686861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13686861)

